# purple cfl



## AKalltheway (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, the hydro shop i buy my stuff from has a purple clf and i was thinking of giving it a try, has any1 used this light before and are they any good ?
heres the ling just scroll down to the bulbs.
hxxp://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=25
an heres a pic of it and what the shop says about it,

"125w CFL Cuttings Lamp Purple 250,000K True 'mixed spectrum' bulbs. These lights work as propagation and flowering lights. They are best used durging the propation stage or in smaller spaces during the flowering stage."

thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 10, 2010)

My guess is that it is probably the same thing as a Gro-lux bulb. If that is so I would head to Walmart or whatever big hardware-mart nearest you and do some price comparison

EDIT: I checked out the link, they are just Gro-lux. You can find the light fixtures very cheap. It's what I use. The bulbs are a little more than others depending on where you go. I just buy the single bulb fixtures and use two to three of them. Works great!


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 10, 2010)

hi nvthis,
so the whole purple 250,000K True 'mixed spectrum' is nothing new that i'm missing out on ? lol
thanks


----------



## nvthis (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, it's not 'new', but they work great in my opinon. The only drawback I have seen to these is unlike other flo bulbs, if your leaves contact these Gro-lux bulbs it will burn the hell out of them. Other then that, you're good!


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 10, 2010)

does the light of them look purple like in the pic ?
are you sure there the same ? i cant find any gro-lux bulbs online that look like that.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Bubs420 (Feb 10, 2010)

very interesting, im doing a cfl grow and am looking all the different types to see what will work best for me. will be checking into those.


----------



## sike89 (Feb 14, 2010)

i grow with cfl but ive never seen that thing. but what is the kelvin?? 250000? if so will the plant even be able to use that kind of light?


----------

